# tank mates for an eletric blue JD



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi guys I currently have a 55 gallon tank with some lake mal cichilds in it, and 1 eletric blue jack dempsey. The lake Mal guys suggested that I find better tank mates for the EBJD. I am looking at trying to give back the lake mal fish and starting over.

I would like to know what kind of fish go well with my EBJD/tank size; I do not want him murdered... by some 8 dollar fish if you catch my drift lol. It will be a couple weeks before I get the new fish since I am not introducing anything new to the tank just yet.

I have 
2 350 penguin bio wheel filters
55 gallon tank
the water is still getting cycled (long story, but I think I have it under control) which is why I am not adding anything new.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

you have ure fish in there while it cycling


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

My EBJD is 5-6" now. I had 2 but 1 died out of the blue a few months ago. They were in with lots of different fish and did great with all except Angelfish (those long fins were too tempting). I've had Cory Cats in with them, several different kinds of plecs, Tetras, Gouramis (Peal & Blue) & Raphael Catfish. Right now I've got the remaining EBJD in a 55 gal with a female Severum & 5 Cory Cats. Excellent combo and a real peaceful tank. I've never had a regular JD so I don't know what they're like but the Blues are sure easy-going.


----------



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah the cycle thing was a big mistake; I am new to this hobby. The same goes for the mix of cichlids. I am looking for some really pretty fish to put in with him.

in there now with the eletric blue jack dempsey:
2 eletric yellow labs
1 electric blue aceii 
1 mbuna of some sort
1 peacock
1 colorless peacock
1 Tilapia buttikoferi


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

BA, I would hold off on doing anything for awhile.

With the stress your fish have been through, I'm not too sure that EBJD will pull through it. They are very sensitive and can be quite the prima donna of the cichlid world.

I'm also going to move this post to the CA folder...EBJDs aren't South Americans! :wink:


----------



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah thats my bad, I just realized it when I was entering the SA Cichlids forums. Thank you. I have decided that if for some bad reason my EBJD does not survive this water drama, I will get another.

I am not looking at adding any fish per your recommendation from another post until the water is stable (I posted my new water stats). So you would not remove the Lake Mal guys right now either for preperation of better tank mates, since I am for sure going to have an EBJD in it? If not when would you look at moving them...if at all.

Right now everyone is peaceful, but it only takes 1 night.

O a tidbit on the EBJD, he was actually added to the tank maybe a week ago so he has not gotten the full brunt of the toxins as the rest, and I started all the precaution stuff maybe 3 days after I put him in....he might be alright?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would remove the Malawians as quickly as possible, but the problem is that you really need to make sure they are okay from the ammonia levels. If you can take them back to the LFS, then get them out of there, but if your only choice is to give them to another hobbyist, I would be hesitant to do that until you make sure they are okay.

I can easily say that although the EBJD are one of my very favourite fish, they are the hardest fish to keep alive that I have ever encountered. And I've been a fish keeper for 38 years!

I gave up on them after losing over $200 in stock. 

IMO, they seem to develop neurological problems awfully easy, as well as intestinal problems. It can be quite difficult to raise one to maturity, and the worse part for me was that I would think everything was going great, only to find one having serious problems and gone within hours.

They are beautiful, and they are loaded with personality, and it's easy to become very attached to them. I will definitely try it again someday.


----------



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, they are not very hardy at at all it sounds like. I am sure a LFS will take the Malawians back, if so then I will get them out. From the sounds of your experience; if I encounter somthing similair, I won't get another either more then likely.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

There are people who have had success with them, but the disaster stories seem to be more prevalent!

Hopefully, some other hobbyist that have raised them to adulthood will chime in soon and give you some tips.

Good luck!


----------



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

The EBJD has a big chunk out of one of his fins now, that is twice. None of the other fish have had this luck. I missed who the culpret was, so I called the really LFS, and they are taking the other fish.

My plan is to raise him solo for a little bit until he is larger, then add fish later, slowly so I don't shock the tank cycle. I think if he is double the size he won't get picked on.

I would love to hear from some people who have had success raising them to adults for sure!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, you really need to get those mbuna out of that tank before it's too late for the little EBJD!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is a link that might help you somewhat.

http://dempsey.6.forumer.com/viewforum.php?f=7

You might also pm some older members that I haven't seen around here in awhile for info.
(cole and macfish)


----------



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

Right on, thank you Cichlidaholic!

I also got rid of the Mal fish today...I think my EBJD is loving the 55 gallons all to himself LOL.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

He will! Then he'll be all cocky and full of himself when you put something else in there.

In reality, you can't put alot more in this size tank with a JD.


----------



## Brother Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah thats what I am starting to figure out.. the problem is finding the magic number for him lol. That other site has loads of info concerning the breed. Thank you.


----------



## Afrowanksta (Feb 4, 2007)

I've used giant danios and rainbows as tankmates. 
I like the rainbows because they are very colorful and provide a lot of motion in the tank.

The dempsey forum (of which I am a member) has a ton of useful info on JD, and especially EBJD. They are not too hard to take care of, they only require the basics. It's just that you have to be much more diligent in providing the basics for them.


----------

